# Starfleet JavaScript Hackits



## Nikon the Third (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo.
Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob das so richtig in das Quizforum passt, aber naja...  

Kennt ihr schon diese Hackits?

http://isatcis.com/

Ich komm bis Level 9, dann wird kompliziert.
Vielleicht will jemand mitmachen...  

Viel Spaß dabei...


----------



## Orakel (15. Juni 2005)

Hi,

10 ist wirklich ne harte Nuss, aber zu knacken. Es ist halt nicht immer alles so wie es zu sein scheint.

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## saschaf (16. Juni 2005)

Hmm bis zur 10 wars ja recht leicht. Aber jetzt häng ich fest.
Naja kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.


----------



## Orakel (16. Juni 2005)

An der 11 bastele ich gerade . Ist halt ein bischen Zeitaufwendiger, da hier der Javascriptcode genauer analysiert werden muß.

Aber kommt Zeit, kommt Erleuchtung 

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## Nikon the Third (16. Juni 2005)

Also ich komme bei der 10. einfach nicht weiter...

There is always a prime between n and 2n...


Hat nicht jemand einen Tipp?
Nur einen kleinen?


----------



## Orakel (16. Juni 2005)

Hi Nikon

frag Dich doch mal, woher die Passwortabfrage kommt 

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## Nikon the Third (16. Juni 2005)

Ok...
Ich steh jetzt vor den Toren von Level 15....
Und die sind mit .htaccess fest verschlossen...
Nur ein kleines Burgfenster scheint offen zu sein, da die Password file nicht versteckt ist...

 
Da muss ich erst .htaccess lernen...


----------



## Orakel (16. Juni 2005)

Fertsch

Gruß
das fertsche Orakel


----------



## saschaf (17. Juni 2005)

LvL 10 hab ich jetzt endlich geschafft. Manchmal stellt man sich schon ganz schön blöd an. :-( Aber kan mir mal einer erklären wie die das Orginal-JS-File aus der Seite aufrufen? Ich versteh nicht wie das gemacht ist (außer serverseitig aber dann wärs eigentlich Blödsinn).


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (17. Juni 2005)

@saschaf:


Spoiler



War Level 10 das mit dem src="www.wasweissich.org/foobar.js"? Wenn ja, was verstehst du daran nicht? Auf dem Server existiert ganz einfach ein Verzeichnis namens "www.wasweissich.org" mit der Datei "foobar.js" drin. Dazu braucht man kein serverseitiges Voodoo oder sonstwas


----------



## saschaf (17. Juni 2005)

@Matthias Reitinger: 

Jaaaa klar. ***SichVorDenKopfHau*** Vielen Dank - da wär ich von allein NIE draufgekommen. Wenigstens war das nächste wieder einfach.


----------



## Nikon the Third (17. Juni 2005)

Jahuu!
Endlich habe ich alle 16 durch...
Echt toll, von so etwas sollte es mehr geben


----------



## Tobias K. (17. Juni 2005)

moin


Hat mal jemand nen Tipp für 8?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Nikon the Third (17. Juni 2005)

Niemand sagt, dass du das Passwort benötigst, um weiterzukommen!


----------



## Tobias K. (17. Juni 2005)

moin


Ich hab schon kapiert, das das Passwort die nächste Seite ist, aber das hilft mir nichts....


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Nikon the Third (17. Juni 2005)

Die hackit8.html befindet sich im Verzeichnis academy.dyndns.org/hackit8/.
Genauso befindet sich auch die Datei darin, deren Namen du wissen willst.

Vielleicht gibt es ja was, das die Dateien im Verzeichnis auflistet...

Etwas, das sich in diesem Verzeichnis befindet...


----------



## Tobias K. (17. Juni 2005)

moin


Ja, is doch einfach.... ;-) 
Danke


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Nikon the Third (18. Juni 2005)

Kennt jemand noch eine ähnliche Adresse, bei der man Hackits lösen kann?
Google liefert nur Schrott...


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (18. Juni 2005)

Nikon the Third hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kennt jemand noch eine ähnliche Adresse, bei der man Hackits lösen kann?
> Google liefert nur Schrott...


Manchmal frag ich mich echt, ob ich der einzige Mensch dieser Welt bin, dem Google brauchbare Ergebnisse liefert... 

http://www.hackits.de/
http://www.happy-security.de/?modul=hacking-zone
http://hackergames.net/


----------



## JohannesR (18. Juni 2005)

Also an 15 komme ich nicht vorbei. 

Edit: Ah doch, hab's... Das war kompliziert, jetzt raus in die Sonne!


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (18. Juni 2005)

Mhh, bei Level 8 auf Level 9 kann man doch nur raten, oder?


----------



## Orakel (18. Juni 2005)

Hi
neee da brauchst Du nicht raten. Du kannst es in Erfahrung bringen.

Gruß


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (18. Juni 2005)

Das ist mir irgendwie zu hoch. Im Quelltext ist doch kein Hinweis darauf, wo sich die Seite von Level 9 befindet? Ich peils net. 

Edit: Ok, habs. Das war echt zu einfach, um drauf zu kommen.


----------



## Pianoman (20. Juni 2005)

Bin jetzt problemlos bis zur 12 gekommen.
Aber die 13 (das Java-Applet) schaff ich nicht. Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## Orakel (20. Juni 2005)

Hi Pianoman,

erste Frage: Hast Du die entsprechende Java Datei
Anmerkung: Im gegensatz zu vielen anderen Programmiersprachen lassen sich "compilierte" Java Anwendungen decompilieren.

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## Pianoman (20. Juni 2005)

Na Bumm.
Mit Java kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus. Na dann wird's das für mich gewesen sein. Ich dachte, es gibts vielleicht einen Trick, das Applet zu umgehen.
Naja, ich hab mir den Stand mal in die Favoriten gegeben. Sobald ich Java kann, mach ich halt weiter 
Danke jedenfalls 
Grüzze.


----------



## Orakel (20. Juni 2005)

Also mal nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen. Ich bin überzeugt, dass man mit ein bischen gesundem Programmierverstand das Teil lösen kann.

Einfach reinschauen, und logisch überlegen, was da passieren könnte.

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## Ultraflip (20. Juni 2005)

Bin bei der 10 ... das gibts einfach nicht ... ich kriegs nicht raus (


----------



## Orakel (20. Juni 2005)

Hi,
an 10 bin ich auch fast verzweifelt. Aber wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe: Frage Dich mal, woher die Passwortabfrage kommt.

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## Ultraflip (20. Juni 2005)

Das tuh ich schon die ganze Zeit und komm nicht drauf ... *Brett vorm Kopp*


----------



## Orakel (20. Juni 2005)

Naja, zwar ist eine der Policies von Hackits keine Tips zu geben, aber nehmen wir das mal nicht so eng. Es gibt einen Platz im Herzen Deines Browsers, der Dir genau anzeigt, wo Du gewesen bist, und woher Du Dateien geladen hast.

Gruß
Das orakelnde Orakel


----------



## Ultraflip (20. Juni 2005)

Tausend Dank Orakel! Da hätte ich aber auch früher drauf kommen können ...


----------



## Ultraflip (21. Juni 2005)

hmm ... die 15 ist auch wirklich schwer zu knacken ... mal sehen ob ich es auch bis zum Schluss schaffe ...


----------



## Orakel (21. Juni 2005)

Auch das wirst Du schaffen 

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## Nikon the Third (21. Juni 2005)

Beachte vor allem die Tipps.


----------



## Ultraflip (21. Juni 2005)

Ich bin durch alle 16 durch! Nur ich muss gestehen ... einmal hab ich geschummelt ( Ich hab absolut keine Ahnung wie man ein htpasswd hash wieder zurückmodelt ... kann mir da vielleicht jemand per PN was schicken? (um nicht zu spoilen) ...

Aber ansonsten alles alleine ... nur die Tipps hier und einmal Jack the Ripper ...

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## Nikon the Third (22. Juni 2005)

> Giving links to tools needed for a level is forbidden.



Für manche Levels sind Tools erlaubt.
Also ist da der Jack auch keine Ausnahme, das war schon in Ordnung.
Schließlich bin ich auch nicht drum herumgekommen...


----------



## JohannesR (22. Juni 2005)

Einen Hash kann man nicht zurückverwandeln, weil es in der Natur eines jeden Hashes liegt, sich so zu gebärden.  Merke: Ein Hash ist keine Verschlüsselung!

Ich habe geraten, wenn man ein bisschen StarTrek geguckt hat, kommt man drauf.


----------



## Ultraflip (22. Juni 2005)

Naja ... ich dachte da stand, dass Bruteforcen verboten ist ...

Aber ich seh das dann als fair gelöst an   

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## JohannesR (22. Juni 2005)

Genau das steht da auch...


----------



## -error- (29. Juni 2005)

hi
so hab mich extra angemeldet um diese frage zu stellen also:
ahhrg ich brauche eine hilfe für das 9. security level bitte !! ich bin am verzweifeln.
ich verstehe nicht wo die javascript funktion liegt (function b() ).
oder wie man das überhaupt lösen soll  
mfg -error-


----------



## Orakel (29. Juni 2005)

Hi,

boa extra hier angemeldet. Stark 

Also lasse es mich mal so ausdrücken.

Es ist eigentlich ein einfaches Level. Du must nur die Frage beantworten. Und die Antwort ist das Passwort. Dieses Passwort enthält keine besonderen Zeichen wie "# + * '§"%". Wenn Du es also schaffts den Text nach der Frage sichtbar zu machen, (was an und für sich nicht sehr Schwierig ist) kommt die Frage:

Ok. Soweit die Einleitung. Du hast meiner Meinung nach 2 Möglichkeiten:

a) Du kennst Dich mit HTML Editorten so gut aus, dass es Dir ein leichtes ist die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen

b) Du kennst Dich mit Deinem Browser aus, und weist wie man sich vor bösen JavaScripts schützen kann. Danach erhellt einem ein CTRL-A die Welt ungemein.

Gruß
Das orakelnde Orakel


----------



## Ultraflip (29. Juni 2005)

Das war ja schon fast ein Totschlag mit dem Zaunpfahl


----------



## Orakel (29. Juni 2005)

Naja,

dafür, dass er sich extra angemeldet hat, hat er sich doch ein Bonbon verdient  

Gruß
Ein einen manchmal in die Irre leitendes Orakel


----------



## -error- (29. Juni 2005)

@orakel
es wäre hilfreich wenn du deine fragen mit einem "?" kennzeichnen würdest ich kann nähmlich keine frage in deinem post finden


----------



## -error- (29. Juni 2005)

> hat er sich doch ein Bonbon verdient


gut dann will ich meinen bonbon für eine andere/genauere beschreibung einlösen


----------



## Neok (29. Juni 2005)

kann mir jemand ein tip zu nummer 4 geben?


----------



## -error- (29. Juni 2005)

der schlüssel liegt in der "unescabe" funktion


----------



## Neok (29. Juni 2005)

Tut mir Leid ich krieg Nummer 4 einfach nicht raus 
edit: Ich dachte ich muss das in PW-Feld eingeben... hab Nr.4 nun auch geschafft.


----------



## Neok (29. Juni 2005)

Bei 6 bin ich nun aber überfragt... Wie komme ich denn an den Quelltext ran?

edit: OK war auch nicht schwer... Ich sollte nicht so ungeduldig sein :-(

Level 10 pack ich nit mehr... auch nicht mit euren Tips 
... so nach na Weile habs ichs doch geschafft, das war aber fies, das es genau die Location existiert, die es scheinbar angibt...


----------



## -error- (30. Juni 2005)

hi
kann mir einen tip für das 10. level geben ?
mfg -error-


----------



## Orakel (30. Juni 2005)

Hi error

es ist nicht immer alles so wie es scheint. Aber Dein Browser kann Dir sagen wo er eigentlich gewesen ist.

Frage Dich doch mal ganz intensiv, woher die Passwortabfrage kommt.

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## -error- (30. Juni 2005)

hi orakel
eine frage liege ich richtig in der vermutung das die passwortabfrage ein serverseitiges javascript ist ?
wenn ja wie soll ich das dann finden. ja ich weiß mein browser (firefox) kann mir sagen wo das herkommt da ich es ja auch sehe aber wie 
mfg -error-


----------



## Tobias K. (30. Juni 2005)

moin


Internetadressen können auch Ordner sein.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Orakel (30. Juni 2005)

Yap,

hab gerade gesehen, dass mein Browser mir sogar das Geheimnis als File präsentiert.

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## -error- (1. Juli 2005)

hi
kann mir jemand einen tip für das 12. lvl geben ?
zb: was die variablen alle machen bzw bedeuten ?
thx mfg -error-


----------



## C4D_Joe (4. August 2005)

Ich komm schon bei Level 5 nicht weiter...   wie kann ich den Quelltext anzeigen lassen? Das gibts doch nicht!  

Joe


----------



## Orakel (4. August 2005)

Hi

@C4D_Joe: Schaue Dir mal den *gesamten* Quelltext an.

@-error-: Die einzig wichtige ist *mul*

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## C4D_Joe (4. August 2005)

Du meinst die Meta-Daten (noindex und nofollow)? Hab ich gesehen, aber was sol ich mit denen anfangen? (Bin leider noch nicht sehr erfahren auf dem Gebiet, wie man ja merkt  )
Danke schon mal,
Joe


----------



## Orakel (4. August 2005)

Hi C4D_Joe,

na wenn Du die Metadaten schon gefunden hast, ist das bischen Javascript darunter doch leicht aufzufinden. Ab und an hilft es so ein Stückchen Quelltext einfach in einen HTML-Editor zu überführen und dann die eine oder andere kleinere Modifikation vorzunehmen, um raus zu finden, was da von einem erwartet wird 

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## C4D_Joe (4. August 2005)

AAHHHH! Ich hab den Scrollbalken ganz übersehen! Es ist wie immer, auf die einfachsten Sachen fällt man rein!  

Danke,
Joe


----------



## FlowinBeatz (5. August 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaah
ich flipp aus..

ich schaff die 10 einfach nicht..
vielleicht bin ich doch nicht soein pro wie ich dachte 

hab mir jetzt mal alle posts hier schon zu herzen genommen, aber trotzdem: wo kommt der login aufruf her ? ich find auch keine komische foobar.js finden..
alles was mir merkwürdig vorkommt ist die eingebundene javascript datei, erstens weil sie kein http://...

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN daran lag es... das gibts doch nicht, während ich das schreibe fällt mir der fehler ins auge... LOL

gibts doch nicht...

naja ich melde mich bestimmt trotzdem nochmal wegen eines folgeproblems


----------



## Suchfunktion (7. September 2005)

Mh.. wenn man das zum 12. mal macht, wirds irgendwie langweilig..

Die besten HackITs hatte aber immernoch die Buha..

Schade dass die HI's nichtmehr da sind..


----------



## -error- (17. September 2005)

so mich hat noch mal der ehrgeiz gepackt dieses hackit zu schaffen  
bin bei level 12 (da wo man den 4 stelligen zifferncode eingeben muss). ich bekomme immer die meldung " wrong ID - but you're on the right way..." . aber es gibt doch nur 9 verschiedene codes die in frage kommen, oder   
bitte helft mir *lol*

mfg -error-


----------



## Bratkartoffel (12. Juni 2007)

@ -error-: es gibt mehr als 9 möglichkeiten, denk nochmal gut nach...


btw, ich komm ums verrecken nicht bei nr 15 weiter. hab schon alles versucht. aber irgendwie mag mich der server nicht mehr.  hab mal was von buffer-overflow gehört. naja, ich hab ihm daruafhin mal als benutzernamen 1000-zeichen geschickt, und als pw auch. naja, das muss den server irgendwie geschrottet haben 

könnt ihr mir nicht bitte nen tip geben, wie ihr an das .htpasswd file gekommen seid, bzw. WO das überhaupt ist.

€dit: Hoppala, hab ich mal einen bischen älteren Thread wieder aufleben lassen ^^


----------



## Nikon the Third (12. Juni 2007)

In der Tat, da hast du einen alten Thread wieder aufleben lassen, ich muss mich erst wieder bis zum Ende durchkauen, bevor ich wieder weiß, was lvl15 überhaupt war


----------



## Bratkartoffel (12. Juni 2007)

jaja, habs jetzt endlich doch geschaft. wenn irgendwer hilfe benötigt, ich helfe gerne...


----------



## Nikon the Third (12. Juni 2007)

Ich finde keinen gratis Java-Decomiler mehr.:-(

Ich hatte mal einen, weiß aber nicht mehr, wie der geheißen hat. Welchen hast du verwendet?


----------



## DrSoong (12. Juni 2007)

Komisch, eine Google-Suche mit "java decompiler" hat mit gleich an erster Stelle den DJ Java Decompiler gebracht, der ist zumindest bis Version 3.7.7.81 kostenlos.


Der Doc!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (12. Juni 2007)

Ich hab den DJ Java Decompiler benutzt.

Klick mich!


----------



## Nikon the Third (13. Juni 2007)

Oh, da hab ich wohl die aktuelle Version heruntergeladen, die war nämlich nicht kostenlos.


----------



## nuTnile (22. Juni 2007)

umpf.. ****... Finally I got lvl 8..
Hat 1 stunde fuer mich gebraucht 

wusste net das die so bloed sind

Nur lider hab ich jetzt kein plan mit lvl 9. -.- sowas wie /login.htm klingt annaehernd richtig?


----------



## Nikon the Third (22. Juni 2007)

Achte auf den Quelltext, es steckt manchmal mehr drinnen, als man denkt...


----------



## nuTnile (22. Juni 2007)

hmpf... Hab einfach was geraten und es hat geklappt... 
wusste ja net das die alle files im directory frei zur verfuegung stellen

aber ich haenge schon seit 2 stunden an lvl 10 ... Ich bekomms einfach nicht hin die source4 datei runterzuladen... 

danke schonma


----------



## Nikon the Third (22. Juni 2007)

nuTnile hat gesagt.:


> aber ich haenge schon seit 2 stunden an lvl 10 ... Ich bekomms einfach nicht hin die source4 datei runterzuladen...



Wenn man es nicht herunterladen kann, wird es wohl daran liegen, dass DIESE Datei nicht existiert


----------



## Muster Max (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Macht irgendwie Spaß diese Knobeleien. Habe sonst mit Programmiersprachen nichts
am Hut habe mich dennoch mit ach und krach bis zur 12. Ebene durchgeackert dort
wo man den 4 stelligen Code eingeben muss. Nun stehe ich aber leider vollkommen auf
dem Schlauch  

Wäre jemand so nett und würde mir einen kleinen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl geben?

Kann ja nicht sein, daß man dort alle 262144 Möglichkeiten durchprobieren muß 

mfg Muster Max


----------



## Bratkartoffel (22. Juni 2007)

Muster Max hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Macht irgendwie Spaß diese Knobeleien. Habe sonst mit Programmiersprachen nichts
> am Hut habe mich dennoch mit ach und krach bis zur 12. Ebene durchgeackert dort
> ...



wiso 262144 Möglichkeiten?
es sind ja bloß 10000 möglichkeiten 

also, ich helf dir mal ein bischen. schau dir mal den quelltext an, und schalt dabei gleich mal den zeilenumbruch ein. da gibts ne variable mit 3 buchstaben... schau mal, was diese variable mit der eingabe zu tun... den zaunpfahl lass ich mal noch weg... 



nuTnile hat gesagt.:


> hmpf... Hab einfach was geraten und es hat geklappt...
> wusste ja net das die alle files im directory frei zur verfuegung stellen
> 
> aber ich haenge schon seit 2 stunden an lvl 10 ... Ich bekomms einfach nicht hin die source4 datei runterzuladen...
> ...



hmm. weis grad nimma was level 10 ist. sitz grad nicht an meinem pc. schick mir mal bitte den link per pn. dann schau ich mal, ob ich dir nen tip geben kann


----------



## Muster Max (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo Bratkartoffel vielen dank schon mal für Deine Hilfestellung,

Also ich denke mal das der Schlüssel des ganzen in der Variable mul liegt ich habe
diesen Code mal kommentiert um darzustellen welchen part dieses codes ich soweit
denke verstanden zu haben. (wie gesagt hab soetwas vorher noch nie gemacht)


```
<script language="JavaScript">
  
    var usermulcode=12 // legt eine Variable mit dem Namen usermulcode an und weist ihr den Wert 12 zu
    var code=0  // legt eine Variable code an und weist ihr den Wert 0 zu.
    var mul=1 // legt eine Variable mul an und weist ihr den Wert 1 zu. 
    var digit=0  /7 legt eine variable digit (Stelle) an und weist ihr den Wert 0 zu.
    var fails=0  // legt eine variable fails an und weist ihr den Wert 0 zu.
    function Enter_code(number) // Funktionsdefinition und aufruf der Enter_code(number) funktion
    {
     
     code=code*10+number // code wird mit 10 multipliziert und dann mit number addiert das Ergebnis wird in die variable code geschrieben  
      mul=mul*number // mul wird mit number multipliziert und das ergebnis in mul festgelegt            
      document.codepad.thecode.value=code // Was das macht weiss ich nicht...
      digit++ // nach jedem aufrufen der funktion enter_code wird der digitzähler einen  hoch gezählt                    
      
      if (digit==4) // wenn digit 4 gleicht dann werden folgende abfragen durchlaufen               
      {
        if                                                                           (mul==12)                                                                       
        {
            location=code+".htm" // wenn mul 12 gleicht dann wird die benötigte seite aufgerufen! Wichtige stelle denke ich mir mal...
          
          
        }
        else // ansonsten wird der fehlzähler einen nach oben gesetzt und die variablen wieder resetet
        {
          fails++                 
          code=0                  
          mul=1
          digit=0
          if (fails<4)            
          {
            if (fails==1)
            {document.codepad.thecode.value="failed login #1"}
            if (fails==2)
            {document.codepad.thecode.value="failed login #2"}
            if (fails==3)
            {document.codepad.thecode.value="failed login #3"}
            
          }
          else                    
          {
            alert("ACCESS DENIED");

          } 
        }
      }
    }
    function keycodepad(mulcode) // hier weiss ich nicht weiter ich denke mal das ist irgendwie eine abfrage der ziffernblöcke die dann die jeweilige gedrückte zahl weiterverarbeitet...
    {
      usermulcode=mulcode
      document.write("<form name=\"codepad\">");
      document.write("<input type=\"button\" value=\" 1 \" onClick=\"Enter_code(1)\">");
      document.write("<input type=\"button\" value=\" 2 \" onClick=\"Enter_code(2)\">");
      document.write("<input type=\"button\" value=\" 3 \" onClick=\"Enter_code(3)\"><br>");
      document.write("<input type=\"button\" value=\" 4 \" onClick=\"Enter_code(4)\">");
      document.write("<input type=\"button\" value=\" 5 \" onClick=\"Enter_code(5)\">");
      document.write("<input type=\"button\" value=\" 6 \" onClick=\"Enter_code(6)\"><br>");
      document.write("<input type=\"button\" value=\" 7 \" onClick=\"Enter_code(7)\">");
      document.write("<input type=\"button\" value=\" 8 \" onClick=\"Enter_code(8)\">");
      document.write("<input type=\"button\" value=\" 9 \" onClick=\"Enter_code(9)\"><br><br>");
      document.write("<input type=\"text\" name=\"thecode\" size=30 value=\"\"><br>");
      document.write("</form>");
    }
  
</script>
```

Ich muss es also Irgendwie schaffen das die Bedingung mul == 12 true ist damit die richtige seite aufgerufen wird?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (22. Juni 2007)

Muster Max hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Bratkartoffel vielen dank schon mal für Deine Hilfestellung,
> 
> Also ich denke mal das der Schlüssel des ganzen in der Variable mul liegt ich habe
> diesen Code mal kommentiert um darzustellen welchen part dieses codes ich soweit
> ...



ja ^^ und wie wird mul verändert? schaus dir mal durch.


----------



## fluessig (22. Juni 2007)

Könnt ihr mal nochmal nachschaun, ich weiss nicht ob es an meinem Addons liegt, an der Seite oder an mir. Ich war bei dem Rätsel schonmal recht weit (13) und habs jetzt nochmal von vorne angefangen - Nummer 8 klappt irgendwie nicht mehr.

Ich will nur wissen ob man Nr. 8 noch lösen kann. Der IE 7 findet die Seite für die Passworteingabe gar nicht und beim Firefox finde ich keinen Anhaltspunkt, die Grafik ist auch falsch verlinkt.


----------



## Muster Max (22. Juni 2007)

Ja das stimmt da habe ich auch lange gerätzelt aber Nummer 8 klappt bei mir dennoch
mit einem kleinen Trick...



Bratkartoffel hat gesagt.:


> ja ^^ und wie wird mul verändert? schaus dir mal durch.



mul wird durch die zeile mul = mul * number verändert aber
was ist die number und wo kommt sie her wie wird sie deklariert?
Ich steh auf dem Schlauch liegt wohl daran, das ich den code nicht
verstehe. Aber Javascript wollte ich da nicht extra für lernen müssen...

Schuppst mich mal einer in die richtige Richtung? *bitte bitte*


----------



## fluessig (22. Juni 2007)

Komisch - ich hatte Nr 8 anders in Erinnerung - aber es hat geklappt.

Weiter komm ich aber nicht mehr - die nächste Seite hat immer nen Timeout, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so gedacht ist.


----------



## Muster Max (22. Juni 2007)

Wie hast Du bei Dir denn jetzt die Nummer Acht gelöst? Vielleicht kann ich dir ja noch 
einen kleinen Tipp geben?


----------



## nuTnile (23. Juni 2007)

bin jetzt bei lvl 15... irgentwie schwer...

Ich komm noch nicht mal zur page wo ich nen pw eingeben muss... er macht nix wenn ich auf enter druecke.. ausser ne fehlermeldung


----------



## Bratkartoffel (23. Juni 2007)

Muster Max hat gesagt.:


> Ja das stimmt da habe ich auch lange gerätzelt aber Nummer 8 klappt bei mir dennoch
> mit einem kleinen Trick...
> 
> 
> ...



also ^^ du bist auf en richtigen weg. jetzt dresch ich doch mal ein bischen mit dem zaunpfahl auf dich ein 

"number" ist immer die aktuelle ziffer, die du auf dem pad eingibst.
-> 1.Ziffer * der 2.ziffer * 3.ziffer * 4.ziffer muss 12 ergeben. z.b. 1341 wenn du das weißt, dann musst du nur die paar möglichkeiten, die es gibt, durchprobieren.



nuTnile hat gesagt.:


> bin jetzt bei lvl 15... irgentwie schwer...
> 
> Ich komm noch nicht mal zur page wo ich nen pw eingeben muss... er macht nix wenn ich auf enter druecke.. ausser ne fehlermeldung



welche fehlermeldung? kannste die mal hier rein schreiben? was nimmste eigentlich für nen browser her? das ding ist btw für firefox optimiert. mit  dem gehts auch am einfacheren. vorallem mit dem addon "web developper"...


----------



## Maik (23. Juni 2007)

@Bratkartoffel: Bitte beachte die Netiquette bzgl. deiner durchgängigen Kleinschreibung. Vielen Dank


----------



## Bratkartoffel (23. Juni 2007)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> @Bratkartoffel: Bitte beachte die Netiquette bzgl. deiner durchgängigen Kleinschreibung. Vielen Dank



Uups, sorry, wird nicht mehr vorkommen. Ich bin halt nur nicht so gut in der Groß-/Kleinschreibung.  Wegen der Netique: Der wollte doch nen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl   Ist ja nicht böse gemeint


----------



## fluessig (30. Juni 2007)

Ich hänge wie nuTnile bei 15 fest. Hab mir ein paar Seiten zu .htaccess angesehen, aber ich verstehe immer noch nicht wie man an die Passwortdatei rankommt, auch wenn sie öffentlich sein soll.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (30. Juni 2007)

fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Ich hänge wie nuTnile bei 15 fest. Hab mir ein paar Seiten zu .htaccess angesehen, aber ich verstehe immer noch nicht wie man an die Passwortdatei rankommt, auch wenn sie öffentlich sein soll.



Also, was bedeutet der Punkt am Anfang des Dateinamens? 

€dit: GROSS/KLEINSCHREIBUNG :/


----------



## Maik (30. Juni 2007)

Hi!





Bratkartoffel hat gesagt.:


> Maik hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> > @Bratkartoffel: Bitte beachte die Netiquette bzgl. deiner durchgängigen Kleinschreibung. Vielen Dank
> ...





Bratkartoffel hat gesagt.:


> also, was bedeutet eigentlich der punkt am anfang des dateinamens?


*mit-dem-Netiquetten-Zaunpfahl-winkt* 


> Unser Forum ist kein Chatroom. Kurz-Beiträge ("Ein-Zeilen Postings"), die einfach so ins Forum "geklatscht" werden, werden ohne Vorwarnung von einem Moderator oder Administrator gelöscht. Das gleiche gilt insbesondere für Beiträge, die in Rechtschreibung, Satzbau und Verständlichkeit nicht ein vernünftiges, allgemein übliches und altersgruppen-übergreifendes Niveau erfüllen. Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und *durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht*. Mit anderen Worten: wer erfolgreich die im Deutsch-Unterricht erlernten Kenntnisse praxisnah auf unserem Forum anwenden kann, wird nicht mit dieser Regel in Konflikt kommen. *"Wiederholungstäter" werden, nachdem sie zuvor von einem Moderator auf die Mängel hingewiesen wurden, ggf. unbefristet gesperrt.*



Versteckte Dateien auf  Unix-Systemen beginnen mit einem Punkt.


----------



## fluessig (30. Juni 2007)

Bratkartoffel hat gesagt.:


> Also, was bedeutet der Punkt am Anfang des Dateinamens?



Dass es sich um eine versteckte Datei handelt ist mir schon klar. Vielleicht seh ich meinen Fuß vor lauter Schläuchen nicht mehr.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (30. Juni 2007)

fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Dass es sich um eine versteckte Datei handelt ist mir schon klar. Vielleicht seh ich meinen Fuß vor lauter Schläuchen nicht mehr.



Tja, du siehst echt den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr  Das heißt, wenn kein Punkt vor der Datei ist, dann ist Sie öffentlich zugänglich *Zaumpfahl*


----------



## fluessig (30. Juni 2007)

Bratkartoffel hat gesagt.:


> Tja, du siehst echt den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr  Das heißt, wenn kein Punkt vor der Datei ist, dann ist Sie öffentlich zugänglich *Zaumpfahl*



Man stelle sich einen Homer Simpson vor. Kamerafahrt bis in den Weltall, die Erde ist nur noch ein kleiner Punkt und dann ein:


DOH!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (30. Juni 2007)

fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Man stelle sich einen Homer Simpson vor. Kamerafahrt bis in den Weltall, die Erde ist nur noch ein kleiner Punkt und dann ein:
> 
> 
> DOH!



Was hat das denn mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Headhunter110 (2. Juli 2007)

Hey Leute, ich bin quasi blutiger Anfänger und habe mich ohne zu wissen wie, irgendwie bis lvl 5 durchgekämpft.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass man im Source-Code runterscrollen muss um ihn zu finden und auch , dass ganz unten nochmal was steht. 

Wäre nett, wenn mich jemand mit einem Zaunpfahl erschlagen könnte...auch ruhig mehrfach...
Ihr müsst euch in einen totalen Anfänger reinversetzten und wissen, dass ich noch nie im Leben mit Java zu tun hatte. Viel Spass auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Tipp.


----------



## Adi | tmine (2. Juli 2007)

geht Lvl 8 noch? irgendwie find ich dort nix gescheites, und die pages sind voll falsch verlinkt !!


----------



## fluessig (2. Juli 2007)

Auch wenn es zuerst nicht den Anschein macht, aber alles geht noch. Allerdings hatte ich Probleme den Server zu level 9 zu erreichen für ein paar Tage. Danach ging es aber.


----------



## Adi | tmine (2. Juli 2007)

ja bei mir gehts eben auch nicht ...  ich weis eben nicht ob ich nid was falsch mache  kann mir einer n tipp geben? thx schon mal


----------



## fluessig (2. Juli 2007)

Es wurde schon früher im Thread dazu was geschrieben. Ich selbst hing auch ein wenig an Level 8. Schau einfach nochmal nach, wenn das nicht reicht, dann schreib mir ne PM mit dem Link zur Aufgabe und ich kann sicher nachschaun, ob's geht oder nicht.


----------



## Adi | tmine (2. Juli 2007)

och man bin ich blöd , da hätt ich auch früher drauf kommen können  wie wichtig die URL manchmal doch ist 

Ps: nun bleib ich bei 11 hängen.... ich komm zwar auf die next.html, weiss aber dort nicht was ich eingeben muss, weil ich die code's nicht weiss  ich peil das javascript auf der 1 Seite eben nicht,.. bin voll der DAU in Javascript


----------



## fluessig (2. Juli 2007)

Tja, das ist das fatale daran, aber wenn du es doch noch schaffen solltest bist du auf die nächsten Aufgaben vorbereitet. Tipps geben macht bei 11 eigentlich keinen Sinn, etwas reverse engineering und du schaffst es, aber wenn man hier Tipps gibt hängst du bei den weiteren genauso. 

Also: Aufgeben oder lernen?


----------



## Adi | tmine (2. Juli 2007)

hmm also ich glaube alle code's zu haben, bis auf den code nummer 2 den pack ich nid, der setzt sich doch aus
	
	
	



```
var b1= b.substr(2,3)+ b.substr(0,1)+ b.substr(1,2);
```
zusammen? das sind aber doch nur 3 Zeichen... und unten steht 
	
	
	



```
&& b1=="metim"
```
wie soll das gehen?


----------



## Headhunter110 (3. Juli 2007)

Eingabe = window.prompt("Password : ","");

if(Eingabe != ((code.length)*100)/2-66)
        {
        window.location.href="denied.htm";
        }
else
         window.location.href=Eingabe+".htm";
}



Für 4 auf 5....da brauche ich anscheinend die Codelänge...hab schonmal alles in Word kopiert und mir die Zeihen zählen lassen und dann *100/2-66...klappt aber nicht. Gibt´s da irgendwie ne vernünftige Methode?


----------



## fluessig (3. Juli 2007)

Adi | tmine hat gesagt.:


> hmm also ich glaube alle code's zu haben, bis auf den code nummer 2 den pack ich nid, der setzt sich doch aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dazu musst du wissen wie substr() funktioniert. Also in der Aufgabe wird ein Wort so umgebaut, dass es metim ergibt. substr(2,3) bedeutet, dass von diesem unbekannten Wort ab Position 2, 3 Buchstaben genommen werden, substr(0,1) dass von Position 0 (also dem ersten Buchstaben im Wort) 1 Buchstabe genommen wird, ... Das sollte nun wirklich genügen, du kannst dir auch ein Script bauen, das den Prozess genau umkehrt, also aus metim das ursprüngliche Wort erstellt. Listigerweise tappst du dabei in einen Sonderfall, der dir das erschwert. Genug Tipps gegeben, mehr darf man wirklich nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## Adi | tmine (3. Juli 2007)

Adi | tmine hat gesagt.:


> hmm also ich glaube alle code's zu haben, bis auf den code nummer 2 den pack ich nid, der setzt sich doch aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



überleg dir nochmal:
 Wie lange ist  "code" genau?

dann wirst du drauf kommen


----------



## soyo (3. Juli 2007)

Juhuu ... bin auch gerad bei lvl 10

```
var b1= b.substr(2,3)+ b.substr(0,1)+ b.substr(1,2);
```
Also muss das Lösungwort 6 Buchstaben haben oder irre ich mich da? metim hat aber 5 ! ! :suspekt:

EDIT: habs gepackt


----------



## Adi | tmine (3. Juli 2007)

es geht, überleg ganz genau, ... 

Tipp: m gibt es 2 mal ....


EDIT:
Bin nun beim Java code am hängen. Ich raff den einfach nicht. Bin leider erst am Java lernen, hab noch fast keine Kenntnisse. Kann mir jemand n tipp in die richtige Richtung geben?


----------



## soyo (3. Juli 2007)

Wie schlecht ist denn Level 12? Muss ich jetzt alle Möglichkeiten ausprobieren? Wenn ich das gerade richtie überblicke sind das 64 Möglichkeiten!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (3. Juli 2007)

Wow, hab ich ja ne Lawine losgetreten, als ich den Thread wiederbelebt habe  Anscheinend ist das ganze doch nicht so ohne, und es gibt viele die Probleme haben...

@tmine: Hast du das Ding schon decompiliert? Dann ist es relativ einfach. schau dir den sourcecode GANZ genau an. 

Hier der Zaunpfahl wennste WIRKLICH nicht weiterkommst: (einfach markieren) -->Werden Strings nicht in Anführungszeichen zugewiesen?<--



soyo hat gesagt.:


> Wie schlecht ist denn Level 12? Muss ich jetzt alle Möglichkeiten ausprobieren? Wenn ich das gerade richtie überblicke sind das 64 Möglichkeiten!



Ja


----------



## Adi | tmine (3. Juli 2007)

ja 12 is  , aber 13 isch ver dammt  da muss man noch java können 

lol beim zweiten mal decompilieren, bekam ich n anderen code  ^^ aber hätts ohne den tipp wirklich nicht geschafft, bin erst an den Anfängen von Java,... hätt ich nie gesehen ...


----------



## Headhunter110 (3. Juli 2007)

So...ich stehe vor Level 6. Check wie gewohnt erstmal so den SourceCode...finde nur das Zeug von wegen: CONGRATULATIONS! Now you can sign the guestbook!...gib dann wie immer erstmal ein flasches PW ein...will mir den SourceCode holen...geht nicht, weil ein Popup mit "Wrong password" erscheint und mich zurückwirft. Gibt´s da einen Trick? Ohne SourceCode kann ich da nicht viel ausrichten.


----------



## Adi | tmine (3. Juli 2007)

schalt mal in deinem Browser Javascript aus


----------



## Headhunter110 (3. Juli 2007)

Danke für den Tipp....


----------



## Bratkartoffel (3. Juli 2007)

Headhunter110 hat gesagt.:


> So...ich stehe vor Level 6. Check wie gewohnt erstmal so den SourceCode...finde nur das Zeug von wegen: CONGRATULATIONS! Now you can sign the guestbook!...gib dann wie immer erstmal ein flasches PW ein...will mir den SourceCode holen...geht nicht, weil ein Popup mit "Wrong password" erscheint und mich zurückwirft. Gibt´s da einen Trick? Ohne SourceCode kann ich da nicht viel ausrichten.



Oder du nimmst Firefox mit dem Addon "Web Developper". Da kannste JS schnell ein und ausschalten. Du kannst sogar ein JS während der Laufzeit anhalten und Debuggen. So kannst du z.B. wenn das Passwort überprüft wird, das richtige PW auslesen  nur mal so ein Tip am Rande...


----------



## Headhunter110 (4. Juli 2007)

Web Developper ist ne nette kleine Erweiterung...deshalb liebe ich Firefox...bin gestern noch bis Level 14 gekommen!


----------



## Adi | tmine (6. Juli 2007)

lvl 15 will einfach nicht bei mir...

hab das PW und den Benutzer, nur das Pw ist ja verschlüsselt, was bringt mir das dann?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (6. Juli 2007)

Adi | tmine hat gesagt.:


> lvl 15 will einfach nicht bei mir...
> 
> hab das PW und den Benutzer, nur das Pw ist ja verschlüsselt, was bringt mir das dann?



Du brauchst ein Programm, das den Text entschlüsselt. Google einfach mal nacht "htaccess bruteforce" oder so. Das ist ein Hash, den man nicht einfach zurückrechnen kann, du musst quasi alle Möglichkeiten durchprobieren (engl. Bruteforce = Rohe Gewalt). Da gibts extra Programme. Wenn ich das verdammte Passwort noch hätte, bzw das Programm...

Naja, Google weiß ja alles


----------



## fluessig (6. Juli 2007)

Für Aufgabe 15 kannst du z.B. John the Ripper verwenden.

http://www.openwall.com/john/

Irgendwie bin ich damit aber noch nicht ganz ins Reine gekommen. Hab nach 2-3 Versuchen den richtigen Befehl zu finden aufgehört, da müsste man sich ja die Dokumentation dazu ansehen


----------



## Bratkartoffel (6. Juli 2007)

fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Für Aufgabe 15 kannst du z.B. John the Ripper verwenden.
> 
> http://www.openwall.com/john/
> 
> Irgendwie bin ich damit aber noch nicht ganz ins Reine gekommen. Hab nach 2-3 Versuchen den richtigen Befehl zu finden aufgehört, da müsste man sich ja die Dokumentation dazu ansehen



Sowas gibts bei jedem Kommandozeilen-basierenden Tool. Mach die Konsole auf, und geh in das Verzeichnis, wo John und diehataccess Datein liegen. Dann gibst du in die Konsole john-386.exe /?  ein, dann listet er dir alle Möglichkeiten des Programms auf. Musst halt dann nur noch das richtige finden. Oder wenn du nicht weiterkommst, Google weiß alles


----------



## Adi | tmine (6. Juli 2007)

ja nur steht ja dort bruteforce sei nicht erlaubt, ich hab auch noch von einem anderen mathematischen Weg gelesen, nur ist der ziemlich komplex ...  egal, hab das pw jetzt und vergnüg mich mit der nächsten aufgabe , auch dort peil ich nicht ganz wie ich rauskriege wie der Text verschlüsselt ist ,... gibts da n hinweis, oder muss man das wissen / erraten?


----------



## fluessig (6. Juli 2007)

Brute Force auf den Server ist nicht erlaubt, aber es ist schon erlaubt auf deinem eigenem Rechner Brute Force Attacken zum knacken eines Hashs zu verwenden.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (25. Juli 2007)

fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Brute Force auf den Server ist nicht erlaubt, aber es ist schon erlaubt auf deinem eigenem Rechner Brute Force Attacken zum knacken eines Hashs zu verwenden.



Genau, denn das Problem bei Online-brute-force ist der Traffic und die Serverbelastung. Stell dir mal vor, da schicken 20 PCs jeweils 1000 Anfragen pro Sekunde an den Server... Das wollten die halt verhindern. Aber wenn du das file auf dem PC hast, dann merkts ja keiner


----------



## Leever (2. August 2007)

Ja der gute MD5 Hash ....

Ich hab den Kram vor 2 Jahren oder so mal durchgemacht... 

Das PW für den Level mit dem MD5 ist auch noch das einzige welches ich bis heute noch kenne ^^ aber ich sag nichts... 

hf, haste es ja bald geschafft.

MfG. Leever


----------



## hacker der dritte (24. Januar 2009)

HHHHHHHIIIIILLLLLFFFFFEEEEEEE!! ich komm bei lvl 7 net weiter. 
bitte helfts ma
 nur an hinweis oda so was.

lg hacker der dritte.


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Januar 2009)

Im Quelltext der javaseven.htm ist ein externes JS-File eingebunden


----------



## hacker der dritte (24. Januar 2009)

:suspekt
ja 
achtung spoiler:
pass.js oder nur wie komm ich da hin unter welcher url


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Januar 2009)

Spoiler



http://isatcis.com/pass.js


----------



## hacker der dritte (24. Januar 2009)

ja danke bin jetzt auf lvl 8 und schon wieder gibt es den beliebten freund: 
Das Problem!!
;-)^^


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Januar 2009)

du packst das schon mit dem login 

Nur soviel, im Quelltext verbirgt sich nicht die Lösung, nur ein klitzekleiner Hinweis.
Aber es gibt so verschiedene Sachen, die so ein Hacker als erstes probiert, um Schwachstellen zu finden....der erwähnte Hinweis deutet darauf.


----------



## Flo<H> (24. Januar 2009)

Kann es sein dass Level 9 down ist?


----------



## hacker der dritte (24. Januar 2009)

FloH hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann es sein dass Level 9 down ist?



Warum hast du das passwort richtig?


----------



## Flo<H> (24. Januar 2009)

jep... 
Wenn man 8 fertig hat und neun lösen will kriegt man nen "Permission denied" Fehler. Seite scheint wohl nicht mehr online zu sein. Aber man kann trotzdem noch drauf...


----------



## hacker der dritte (24. Januar 2009)

Was für einen  Browser benutzt du?


----------



## Flo<H> (24. Januar 2009)

Mozilla Firefox.


----------



## hacker der dritte (24. Januar 2009)

ha ok, ääähhhmmmm.


Ich bin erst bei lvl 8 und versuche es zu knacken und rede schon über lvl 9


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Januar 2009)

Naja, vielleicht ist der Herr Dressler endlich mit seinem Studium fertig....sowas soll ja vorkommen 

Die haben da an der Uni die Sudentenaccounts aufgeräumt:
http://www.stud.uni-hannover.de/news/account_aufraumen.shtml


----------



## deepthroat (24. Januar 2009)

Hi.





Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:


> Naja, vielleicht ist der Herr Dressler endlich mit seinem Studium fertig....sowas soll ja vorkommen
> 
> Die haben da an der Uni die Sudentenaccounts aufgeräumt:
> http://www.stud.uni-hannover.de/news/account_aufraumen.shtml


Das kann gut sein. Allerdings findet man auf dem Originalserver die Aufgabe 9 auch noch. Da wird das aber mit der Lösung der Rätselaufgabe etwas schwierig... 

Allerdings kommt man wohl bei Level 15 nicht mehr an die Passwortdatei...

Gruß


----------



## hacker der dritte (25. Januar 2009)

boah ich komm bei lvl 8 nimma weiter bitte helfts ma!!

lg hacker der dritte


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Januar 2009)

Directory Listing


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (25. Januar 2009)

Hi

die ersten Aufgaben sind echt zu schaffen, aber Aufgabe neun ist in meinen Augenun schaffbar, da der Dressel sein studium geschafft hat 
Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## deepthroat (25. Januar 2009)

Nord-Süd-Richtung hat gesagt.:


> Hi
> 
> die ersten Aufgaben sind echt zu schaffen, aber Aufgabe neun ist in meinen Augenun schaffbar, da der Dressel sein studium geschafft hat
> Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?


Kennst du denn schon die Rätselfrage? Die steht direkt auf der Seite... 

Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Januar 2009)

Mmmh, ist das nun Teil der Aufgabe, dass man im GB nachgucken muss, wie der rechte Link zur nächsten Aufgabe ist? :-(


----------

